# Tax Representative Help Required



## Grannysue (Jan 5, 2011)

Up until now our lawyers have acted as our Tax Representatives and arranged payment of our yearly property tax. They have now decided to charge for this service which I fully understand - but is costing almost as much as the tax - three of us are owners. Can anyone recommend a company within the Almancil/Vilamoura/Albufeira area and an approximate idea of costs. I have been looking on the internet but most of them require you to send an email for them to then phone you. Any assistance appreciated.


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

never used them but have seen Tax Angels in Vilamoura (Google it) recommended on expat sites


----------

